# Need information on Fabco (1988) "Signi-fire" fireplace insert



## riverwoman (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a great insert that my dad installed in 1988. He's now passed and I've not his expertise. This unit is equipped with an automatic blower with "quiet" fans that come on when the fire reaches a certain temperature. The fans should be oiled (according to instructions) several times during the fire burning season. The fans are on behind glass door panels on either side of the large stove door. I can unscrew the screws to open the door and oil the fan on the open door side of the large door opening, but on the hinged side of the opening the screws are blocked by the door edge. I do not know how to either lift the large door off it's hinge or somehow otherwise open the side door. I don't think the left side fan has ever been oiled and is now making quite a lot of noise if I use it. (btw: instructions say to oil the fans, but no how to do that or even where they are)

Thanks.

OK.  Hours later I figured it out.  You must take the large door off.  That can be done by pulling the D-not-quite-a-ring thingy from the top of the door post and wa-la, lift the door up and take off.  THEN the side screws are accessible. Oiled the fan, built a fire and am now just waiting for it go get hot enough to turn on the auto fans.  BTW. there was another question on FABCO about the knob that swivels above the large door.  It controls the damper, up and to the right to light the fire, straight down once it's burning well.  It really reduces the airflow.


----------



## CAxpmom (Aug 18, 2013)

riverwoman said:


> This is a great insert that my dad installed in 1988. He's now passed and I've not his expertise. This unit is equipped with an automatic blower with "quiet" fans that come on when the fire reaches a certain temperature. The fans should be oiled (according to instructions) several times during the fire burning season. The fans are on behind glass door panels on either side of the large stove door. I can unscrew the screws to open the door and oil the fan on the open door side of the large door opening, but on the hinged side of the opening the screws are blocked by the door edge. I do not know how to either lift the large door off it's hinge or somehow otherwise open the side door. I don't think the left side fan has ever been oiled and is now making quite a lot of noise if I use it. (btw: instructions say to oil the fans, but no how to do that or even where they are)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> OK. Hours later I figured it out. You must take the large door off. That can be done by pulling the D-not-quite-a-ring thingy from the top of the door post and wa-la, lift the door up and take off. THEN the side screws are accessible. Oiled the fan, built a fire and am now just waiting for it go get hot enough to turn on the auto fans. BTW. there was another question on FABCO about the knob that swivels above the large door. It controls the damper, up and to the right to light the fire, straight down once it's burning well. It really reduces the airflow.


----------



## CAxpmom (Aug 18, 2013)

We just purchased a home with a FABCO Signi Fire insert.  I believe it is a 1988 model.  I am looking for an owners manual for the stove.  Does anyone out there have one?  I have been searching and can't seem to find anything on line.  Please help!


----------



## BKVP (Aug 18, 2013)

Our company purchased Fabco and while we never made the SigniFire, I may be able to get a manual from my archives.  No promises but if you call 509-522-2730 next week after 6:00 a.m., I will dig through my files.

Chris





CAxpmom said:


> We just purchased a home with a FABCO Signi Fire insert.  I believe it is a 1988 model.  I am looking for an owners manual for the stove.  Does anyone out there have one?  I have been searching and can't seem to find anything on line.  Please help!


----------



## CAxpmom (Aug 18, 2013)

BKVP said:


> Our company purchased Fabco and while we never made the SigniFire, I may be able to get a manual from my archives. No promises but if you call 509-522-2730 next week after 6:00 a.m., I will dig through my files.
> 
> Chris


Thank you so much Chris!  I will call in the morning.


----------



## Gary Janssen (Oct 14, 2013)

I also just purchase a house with the Faco Signi-Signi stove insert. Does anyone know where I can purchase new blower fans, as the blades have failed.  I do however have the installation and user manual I am willing to scan it and email it out.  I will say though it has minimal information like oil the motor twice during the burning season but it doesn't tell you where or what to oil.  I can be contacted at "lablim@hotmail.com".


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Pull the fan and motor out and take it to an electric motor shop. They should be able to either repair or replace the motor and can show you where the lubrication holes are. If you want to DIY, we'll need some close up pictures of the fan, the motor and any identifying labels on the motor.


----------



## Gary Janssen (Oct 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Pull the fan and motor out and take it to an electric motor shop. They should be able to either repair or replace the motor and can show you where the lubrication holes are. If you want to DIY, we'll need some close up pictures of the fan, the motor and any identifying labels on the motor.


I pulled motor and fan today and figured I would take it to Grainger's and see if they have a fan blades that will work.  The fan blades in there now are 7" plastic, I think the heat finally go to it.  I will be looking for a metal replacement.  I think the motors are in good shape.  Thanks for the response as that gives me some other options.


----------



## Motherlodehandyman (Jun 6, 2016)

According to the dates of these emails I see that I'm a few years behind. A handyman in Arnold-CA, I have a customer that has a Fabco Signa-Fire wood stove in her cabin. Today, I removed one of the power fans from the right side of the stove. The customer says that the fans work irregularly & do not come on as they used to. So, with fan in hand I plan to take apart the 1 fan assembly to clean up & service. I was made aware that there was never any oiling maintenance of the fans over the years. I do also have an original copy of the 24 page owners manual if anyone is in need. I will pdf & save for reference. The stove is in excellent condition & needs some TLC. I'm just attempting to service both fan motors to get up & running again. Not sure if there is a sensor that drives the fan function.


----------



## Motherlodehandyman (Sep 25, 2016)

I have located the exact fan motor replacement for these fireplaces. Also have the original owners manual. Repaired customer unit & works great.


----------



## ainsy1152 (Oct 4, 2016)

Motherlodehandyman said:


> According to the dates of these emails I see that I'm a few years behind. A handyman in Arnold-CA, I have a customer that has a Fabco Signa-Fire wood stove in her cabin. Today, I removed one of the power fans from the right side of the stove. The customer says that the fans work irregularly & do not come on as they used to. So, with fan in hand I plan to take apart the 1 fan assembly to clean up & service. I was made aware that there was never any oiling maintenance of the fans over the years. I do also have an original copy of the 24 page owners manual if anyone is in need. I will pdf & save for reference. The stove is in excellent condition & needs some TLC. I'm just attempting to service both fan motors to get up & running again. Not sure if there is a sensor that drives the fan function.




I recently purchased a home with a Fabco Pioneer T-3000 wood burning insert.  It is probably original to the home.  During our first fire the fans (7") located on both sides of the door did not operate although there appears to be power going to the motor (even when there is no fire).  I removed one of the fan motor assemblies and plugged it into a 110V outlet and the motor/fan operated.  I plugged a house fan into the plug on the insert and it would not operate.  Is there a sensor somewhere that reduces/increases power to the fan motors.  I have not been able to locate any manual for this particular insert.  any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bholler (Oct 4, 2016)

ainsy1152 said:


> I recently purchased a home with a Fabco Pioneer T-3000 wood burning insert. It is probably original to the home. During our first fire the fans (7") located on both sides of the door did not operate although there appears to be power going to the motor (even when there is no fire). I removed one of the fan motor assemblies and plugged it into a 110V outlet and the motor/fan operated. I plugged a house fan into the plug on the insert and it would not operate. Is there a sensor somewhere that reduces/increases power to the fan motors. I have not been able to locate any manual for this particular insert. any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Before worrying about the fans is the insert hooked up to a liner or just slid into the fireplace.  If it is just slid in it is not safe to use that way and it should be installed correctly with a liner.


----------



## BKVP (Oct 4, 2016)

ainsy1152 said:


> I recently purchased a home with a Fabco Pioneer T-3000 wood burning insert.  It is probably original to the home.  During our first fire the fans (7") located on both sides of the door did not operate although there appears to be power going to the motor (even when there is no fire).  I removed one of the fan motor assemblies and plugged it into a 110V outlet and the motor/fan operated.  I plugged a house fan into the plug on the insert and it would not operate.  Is there a sensor somewhere that reduces/increases power to the fan motors.  I have not been able to locate any manual for this particular insert.  any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.



I was looking in our archives yesterday for a guy working on a Fabco Pioneer Z.  The manual stated the Automatic Fans turned on once the unit worked up to 100F.  That means there is a snap disc in the system.  I suspect you can find one at McMaster, Grainger or other on-line sellers.  Follow the wire leads back and you find a round, usually dime sized, sensor mounted near a heat source on the unit.

Good luck....


----------



## Motherlodehandyman (Oct 4, 2016)

ainsy1152 said:


> I recently purchased a home with a Fabco Pioneer T-3000 wood burning insert.  It is probably original to the home.  During our first fire the fans (7") located on both sides of the door did not operate although there appears to be power going to the motor (even when there is no fire).  I removed one of the fan motor assemblies and plugged it into a 110V outlet and the motor/fan operated.  I plugged a house fan into the plug on the insert and it would not operate.  Is there a sensor somewhere that reduces/increases power to the fan motors.  I have not been able to locate any manual for this particular insert.  any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.



If you want to email me at motherlodehandyan@gmail.com maybe we can find a way to resolve the issue. The Signi-Fire stove that I repaired is working perfectly now. On that unit there is a switch mounted on the wall above the fan that turns the power to the fans on/off. I also have a 30 page owners manual that I can email you PDF that could help. Thnx!


----------



## Smiths (Oct 30, 2016)

Motherlodehandyman I am wondering wordering which fan you found.  
We have the Fabco insert with two fans on each side.  They are not automatic but have a switch  
One fan is gone out


----------



## cdallen (Jan 5, 2018)

I just moved into a home that has a Fabco Sign-fire insert as well. One of the fans is working (that is, it turns on), the other is not. However, it's not clear to me the purpose of the fans. Is it supposed to be blowing warm air from the insert into the room in order to heat the space? I ask because even though one fan is working, there is absolutely no warm air coming from the stove into the room (other than what's radiating through the glass door). Also, any suggestions on where to get replacement fans, or repair them? Thank you!


----------



## BKVP (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm not in my offices this week, but I recall (perhaps incorrectly) the SigniFire  could be ducted to other rooms.  One blower was for same room, the other for additional rooms.

I have an Owners Manual or brochure for that model, just send me an email in two weeks and I can send you a copy.

cneufeld@blazeking.com


----------



## Rnight21 (Sep 30, 2020)

Motherlodehandyman said:


> According to the dates of these emails I see that I'm a few years behind. A handyman in Arnold-CA, I have a customer that has a Fabco Signa-Fire wood stove in her cabin. Today, I removed one of the power fans from the right side of the stove. The customer says that the fans work irregularly & do not come on as they used to. So, with fan in hand I plan to take apart the 1 fan assembly to clean up & service. I was made aware that there was never any oiling maintenance of the fans over the years. I do also have an original copy of the 24 page owners manual if anyone is in need. I will pdf & save for reference. The stove is in excellent condition & needs some TLC. I'm just attempting to service both fan motors to get up & running again. Not sure if there is a sensor that drives the fan function.



I'm looking for a manuel for a Fabco Inc Eagle Ohio insert. It sounds like you might have one that you could share with me. Rnight21@yahoo.com 209 756-7884


----------



## stocktony (Nov 16, 2022)

Rnight21 said:


> I'm looking for a manuel for a Fabco Inc Eagle Ohio insert. It sounds like you might have one that you could share with me. Rnight21@yahoo.com 209 756-7884


Hi, I also have the Fabco fireplace but I don't know how to use it.  Would you be able to email me a copy of the user manual to tnh8@yahoo.com?  Thank you very much.


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2022)

BKVP said:


> I'm not in my offices this week, but I recall (perhaps incorrectly) the SigniFire  could be ducted to other rooms.  One blower was for same room, the other for additional rooms.
> 
> I have an Owners Manual or brochure for that model, just send me an email in two weeks and I can send you a copy.
> 
> cneufeld@blazeking.com


@BKVP If you can send it to me I will post it in the resources.

Folks should not be posting their personal emails on any forum. It's an invitation for spammers.


----------



## BKVP (Nov 17, 2022)

Please provide me an FTP site or other method to provide all Fabco Manuals and Brochures that we have, which is not all.


----------



## BKVP (Nov 17, 2022)

stocktony said:


> Hi, I also have the Fabco fireplace but I don't know how to use it.  Would you be able to email me a copy of the user manual to tnh8@yahoo.com?  Thank you very much.


Unfortunately we do not have the owners manual for this model.  I have emailed you the front and reverse side of the brochure.


----------

